# Hi from Mexico!



## Luigi74 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Guys...

My name is Luis, I'm a newbie on the bow hunting and archery scene, I spent my whole childhood shooting and hunting with my dad with my airguns, a .22 caliber and a .20 shotgun, but once I was a teen, I left the sport, and fifteen years later, (The last year) I was still out of this, but I broke up with my girlfriend and to avoid depression and bad toughts I bought a bow (I was always curious on this sport, and when a cool friend from the spearfishing world, showed me his bow, I liked it, then he invited me to the shooting range and from there, it was love at first shot!... I mean, love for the bow... not for my friend!:tongue a bowtech Guardian. I bought also a great PCP airgun, and I became a salsa dancer, besides that I'm a chef:set1_pot: and as you can tell with those hobbies and job I don't have time to feel depressed, actually... is quite the opposite. 

I spend as much time as possible shooting with the bow, and I'm very motivated, I won the first 3D tournament of the season as an amateur:darkbeer:, and last week I had my first hunt... And a very succesfull one! I got 4 Javeliners in a very nice hunting place in Tamaulipas (Rancho la palma).

Well, basically that's all for now, I wanted to intruduce myself and whenever a fellow bowhunter wants to come to Guadalajara Mexico, please let me know and I'll help as much as I can.

Best regards from Mexico.:smile_red_bike:


----------



## Iowa3dhunter (Sep 26, 2003)

Welcome to AT

Do you live in Guadalajara or one of the surrounding towns? My wife and I go to see her grandma every Christmas in Ejido Modelo which is a little town about 1 1/2 hours away from Guadalajara right on the lake of Chapala.

Bob


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Always glad to welcome our brothers from the south.


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you caught the archery bug like the rest of us.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Luis. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## badhuntergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

